# Do bunny bites hurt?



## Lovetta-Peterson (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello Rabbits online. After being told by many members, "even if you are nice to your rabbit it may turn out to be an aggressive little imp." I am scared to death that I will come out of this rabbit ordeal with a missing finger. Do rabbit bites hurt? Do they hold on? Do they bleed? If so, how can you stop this behavior?
Lovetta:dancingorig:


----------



## pani (Dec 25, 2014)

A nip stings for a moment thanks to those sharp bun teeth! Nips tend to be either mildly aggressive - as if to say "put me down!" - or a form of communication as they don't realise we don't have a thick coat of fur to protect from those nips! They'll rarely leave a mark or bleed, and my rabbits learned quickly that this wasn't a good way to communicate with me. I very rarely get nipped now, and only if they're being held for a long time, or something. 

Bites can be a bit more harsh, they will be harder, may bleed, the rabbit may hold on, etc. Mine have never full-on bitten me.


----------

